# New X5



## Polle325 (Apr 22, 2002)

Yesterday we picked up our new X5 (3.0dA). Such a nice car, and it drives rather sporty with the sports pacakage.
Here are some pics.













































Our driveway, including my car  
Looks kinda silly compared to the X5.

For more pics visit my little gallery

Greets


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

GORGEOUS!!!!! I love how black X5s look with the sports package.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Beautiful! Enough to tempt me away from E46's!


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Beautiful! Enough to tempt me away from E46's!  *


That's it. No more driving the ML for a week JP. You're starting to turn to the DARK side!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Lots of low end grunt on that beast


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Are Europeans allowed to buy American-made, slushbox-equipped BMW SUVs?? Something is definitely wrong here.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *Are Europeans allowed to buy American-made, slushbox-equipped BMW SUVs?? Something is definitely wrong here. *


Isn't there just something wrong with a BMW SUV or SAV, whatever?

At least it isn't nearly as bad a a Porsche SUV


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> That's it. No more driving the ML for a week JP. You're starting to turn to the DARK side!  *


I took a X5 4.4 out last week for a spin and it kicks @ss! The grunt of that V8 is awesome, the handling and brakes are fantastic... it is 100% BMW.

The ML isn't even in the same league as the X5. What I can say about the ML is that it is one seriously solid & safe box that I have no qualms with having my wife & future baby moving around the urban roads in.... but fun it is not. To me the X5 felt like a tall sports car.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Isn't there just something wrong with a BMW SUV or SAV, whatever?
> 
> At least it isn't nearly as bad a a Porsche SUV  *


To a purist yes but to main stream no. If people want them why shouldn't BMW make them:dunno:

I think this one is beautiful:thumb:

I too drove a 4.4 and it was a great drive, albeit an SAV. If that's what makes you happy and you _think you need_ an SUV/SAV then it's the best choice out there IMO. Of course that is if you don't want one that is bus sized.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Are Europeans allowed to buy American-made, slushbox-equipped BMW SUVs?? Something is definitely wrong here. *


I think we should head down to South Carolina and see if we can buy some of those 3.0d engines off the back of someone's truck. I'd love to have that engine in an E46.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Are Europeans allowed to buy American-made, slushbox-equipped BMW SUVs?? Something is definitely wrong here. *


What do you mean by saying 'American-made' ? What's wrong with that ? Sorry, don't get the point.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> What do you mean by saying 'American-made' ? What's wrong with that ? Sorry, don't get the point. *


I think he's questioning why the residents from the land of BMW purity would want to have an IHO useless vehicle that is not a 5 or 6 speed


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I think he's questioning why the residents from the land of BMW purity would want to have an IHO useless vehicle that is not a 5 or 6 speed *


I agree that SUV has no place on the streets. I saw a Toyota SUV the other day it looked like a huge truck.

Just the part 'american-made' made me think.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> I agree that SUV has no place on the streets. I saw a Toyota SUV the other day it looked like a huge truck.
> 
> Just the part 'american-made' made me think. *


SUVs have become too popular here, hance IMO the reason BMW and others have jumped on the wagon. As for "american made", sadly several of them do not hold either their value or quality as well as foreign vehicles. I doubt SC made BMW would fall under that trap though.


----------



## Polle325 (Apr 22, 2002)

This one is our fifth BMW in 10 years. We started with a 525tdsA (E34) then another 525tdsA (E39). Then we decided to take a 530dA (E39). Two weeks after the delivery I bought my 325tds (E36). Monday we finally got our X5 3.0dA so I think after ten years we are real BMW freaks to. We just wanted something else than a normal 5-series so we decided to take an X5. This one is really made perfect. Only remark : they accidently didn't mount a cd-changer in the back. And the storage compartments in the doors are not coated with anything, so you have got bare plastic which can give all kinds of noices when you put your keys in them. To me its perfect in every way, even the finest details are there; lightbulbs in the mirrors, black roof (inside), etc. Next one will probably be the new 5-series.  


Greets


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> I agree that SUV has no place on the streets. I saw a Toyota SUV the other day it looked like a huge truck.
> 
> Just the part 'american-made' made me think. *


I'm not a SUV-hater like many here are. I've got an ML320 for my wife and I love that she and our baby are isolated from the rest of the motoring public in a 5000 lb vault. That said, I personally hate driving it... it is completely at odds with my driving style.

However, I had the opportunity to take an X5 4.4 home Friday night and let me tell you it was a blast! The torque of that V8 is intoxicating! The sport suspension with 19" wheels is impressive and I certainly didn't find it lacking compared with my RD equipped 323i SP. It grips with tenacity and has the civilization of a sedan.

There was nothing that I didn't like about the car (tall car!?!) , other than the weight... but the V8 propels it with vigor. I have no desire to drive these monsters with a stick shift.

To SUV haters, I would recommend taking one for a spin. The X5's sophistication, performance and BMWness was impressive. In a city overrun by tall minivans, pickups, SUV's, trucks and semi's, the X5 is a treat to drive. It maintains the driving dynamics that make a BMW a BMW.

I'm sold... the ML's days are numbered.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> I'm not a SUV-hater like many here are. I've got an ML320 for my wife and I love that she and our baby are isolated from the rest of the motoring public in a 5000 lb vault. That said, I personally hate driving it... it is completely at odds with my driving style.
> 
> ...


C'mon JP, you know a 540iT would be more fun! 

Hope you like the X5, keep us informed on any purchases going on. :thumb:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> C'mon JP, you know a 540iT would be more fun!
> 
> Hope you like the X5, keep us informed on any purchases going on. :thumb: *


It may be more fun, but I enjoy the ride height of the X5 on the 4-series highways. Traffic has increased so much in the last decade that it takes the joy completely out of driving. The X5 has the size and height to combat urban traffic congestion. Bottom line is that it's as safe as an ML but it's all BMW. I'm not looking to get rid of my 323i... not yet at least.

I'll wait and see what happens for 2003. I'm hoping the X5 will get the Valvetronic 4.4 for a cool 325 hp and better fuel economy.   No rumors yet as to what's in store, but the news should come out soon. We'll see.


----------



## RaVe (Jan 4, 2002)

JST said:


> *
> 
> I think we should head down to South Carolina and see if we can buy some of those 3.0d engines off the back of someone's truck. I'd love to have that engine in an E46. *


We have the 330d in Europe, as a matter of fact I have one, and it's one hell of a drivin' machine. More fun to drive than the 320i I previously owned.

I guess one day they'll bring out the X5 4.0d: that should be the killer for all petrol engine X5s: enough power (245hp) and loads of torque (560nm). I think this is a better suited type of engine for a car such as the X5 than the 4.4 litre petrol is.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

JST said:


> *I think we should head down to South Carolina and see if we can buy some of those 3.0d engines off the back of someone's truck. I'd love to have that engine in an E46. *


Oh yes you would!!  

Patrick


----------

